# Slippery tall boots



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

The last show I did, my tall boots were soooo slippery. I couldn't even hold my legs still walking! Any tips? I've already rubbed the insides with dry saddle soap (tip from my trainer)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

that's weird, they usually help grip. maybe it's your saddle


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

No, I have no problem with half chaps or even just jeans, so my saddle isn't the problem


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe just ride in them more and get some wear on the leather


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Did you put anything on the inside like a conditioner? I heard that makes it slippery. Did you put the saddle soap on before or after this happened?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Stormyblues, yeah I was afraid someone would say that, I hate riding in them but I will this weeks

Ilovelucy- I forgot to saddle soap the inside before I rode, and I at aleast didn't polish the insides. My mom might have though


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sandpaper?? Seriously I don't know but if it means better control???

Maybe a really good cleaning with a rough cloth and then treat with a generic leather boot spray, rather than buff them?


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Riding in them will definitely help. You can also use Sadl-Tite or this spray: Sit Tite Spray by Pharmaka: Legacy Tack to help with grip until the inside of your boots is worn a little more. I have used this spray before and it works really well.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I'll try it!


----------

